# aldabras at jungle island in miami



## floridajake (Dec 29, 2008)

These guys are so cool. I stayed watching them for at least an hour. One finally came over and let me(not pictured) and my son(pictured) and friend(pictured) scratch his head and neck. It was an awesome experience. I couldn't help but feel bad for the them though. My sulcata has a larger space than the 3 aldabras there, and they are on a gritty sand substate which they appear to ingest when eating the greens they were fed. The miami metrozoo has many galaps and aldabras in an enclosure about 1/2 acre. The grass stays super short from grazing, but at least it is grass.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 29, 2008)

We're always told to not mix species and to not use sand as a substrate...then we go to a zoo and see them doing just the opposite of what we've been told. My zoo has emu (from Australia) in the same enclosure with the Galops (off the coast of So.Am.) I can't think of anything worse for the tortoise than eating grass that has been pooped on by an emu! 

But what wonderful creatures! Thank you so much for sharing the photos with us.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Dec 29, 2008)

Amazing pictures, thanks a lot for sharing


----------



## pebbles mom (Dec 29, 2008)

Very cool 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 29, 2008)

I love that second picture! So majestic


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Great pictures! That must have been cool!


----------



## Kristina (Dec 30, 2008)

I tell you, once my kids are grown I am packing up and moving to a tropical climate... Just for that 

I WILL have an Aladabra! And then, my daughter will, and then her kids... lol 

Kristina


----------

